# water turtles wanted in california's inland empire



## bonehead (Oct 2, 2012)

i am looking for water turtles for my pond's if you have any you want to re-home or give to a great home please let me know


----------



## SamB (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmmm looks like a few craigslist ads I've seen


----------



## bonehead (Oct 2, 2012)

yes i do have a craigslist ad for water turtles in the inland empire i just built a huge pond for them and i am looking to get some turtles for it


----------



## SamB (Oct 2, 2012)

oh yes im well aware


----------



## bonehead (Oct 2, 2012)

well it's good to know that someone has seen them


----------

